# '97 Pathfinder amp install



## Evo1167 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a '97 Pathfinder SE that I'm wanting to install an amplifier and subwoofers into. I have a Pioneer FH-X700BT head unit. I've been reading that it has 2 stock amps in the front and back. I believe it's the 6 speaker package because there's 2 tweeters near the windshield and 4 full-range speakers (all of which have been upgraded) on each door. I've found the amp in the rear but not in the front. I don't know if I need to take the 2 stock amps out and bypass them to put a new one in or not. The amp would only be powering the subwoofers. 

I hope this makes sense.

If anyone could also help me find a hole in the firewall that would be great. I don't want to drill a hole because I'm new to this.

Thanks.


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

welcome. there are many people with special knowledge, they will help you


----------



## joycerodgridue (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry mate i don't know much about it.


----------

